# Homemade Cigar Band Collage Humidor #2



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Check out the "Cigar Band Art Project" thread for more details...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Now that is incredible...What beautiful colors and very innovative. Very cool ...nice job. Are you going to coat it so prevent damage and or dirt?


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Now that is incredible...What beautiful colors and very innovative. Very cool ...nice job. Are you going to coat it so prevent damage and or dirt?


Thanks! Yes, I have a spray on finish that I am going to put on today.


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------

